# Massey Ferguson 165 keeps cutting out



## David Heselden (May 14, 2020)

Hi just received back my 165 massey ferguson. When I go up even small hills it keeps cutting out on me. Any ideas what is wrong and how to fix it


David.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning David,

Is this a diesel or a gasser? It sounds like a faulty lift pump. Have you checked fuel flow from the tank to the lift pump? A trickle flow ain't good enough.


----------



## David Heselden (May 14, 2020)

It is gas. How would I check the lift pump?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

QUOTE: "Have you checked fuel flow from the tank to the lift pump? A trickle flow ain't good enough."

To check the pump, disconnect the discharge line and manually operate the pump with the thumb lever (see attached photo). If there's any doubts about the lift pump, it is not a big expense ($27), replace it.


----------

